# Clothing rub (nether regions)



## Belkin34 (Sep 3, 2008)

I tried to do a search on here and couldn't find an answer and maybe someone here has had this experience too. (bear with me) On long road rides and long trainer rides my shorts get to rubbing on my penis... Now normally it wouldn't be a bad thing but after 2 + hrs it gets quite painful.

I have tried 3 different pairs of Biker shorts with and w/out underwear (even tried compression underwear) It doesn't always happen but it is enough to be a problem. It hasn't really happened during a XC race yet but I only have a half dozen to my experience so far.

Anyways I know this is probably a "WTF" kinda question but I have no choice 

Thanks


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Quality bibs, chamois cream, and a distinct lack of underwear will solve this problem.


----------



## Otter (Feb 2, 2004)

I've not had the "painful" issues you've had...but I've had..uhhumm..other feelings down there. The issue I would get is things would go numb, but yet very "tingly" at the same time and afterwards. Here's what I've done....move your junk around. Flip it to the other side when you get a chance, reposition it whenever possible and go from there. Definitely NO underwear and don't skimp on your shorts (although I've found mid price Volers work about as well as anything and high priced Pearl's have a horrible seam in the wrong spot!!!).


----------



## neil² (Mar 9, 2010)

Chamois cream is essential.

Check your pads in the shorts - are they wearing out? Sometimes threads can come loose or edges can lift. 

Quality shorts are needed - the simple pads you get on cheaper ones are not up to the job for longer rides.


----------



## flargle (Apr 15, 2009)

If you're wearing skivvies under a chamois, I'm guessing your position on the bike might not be exactly pro, either. You might want to have your setup checked at a local shop.

If your setup is correct, your junk should be mostly up and away from the area of friction. Saddle should be more or less level, with your weight supported by your sit bones (ischial tuberosity).


----------



## cru_jones (Mar 21, 2009)

Definately not a WTF question when you have an issue like that.

I know it's not the answer you want to hear, but you have to buy the most expensive shorts you can afford to start with. The cheap changes are overally saddle position, as mentioned above.

Shorts and shoes are the two things I've found have the most direc correlation between cost and quality...you almost always get what you pay for.

(I've had good luck with Pearl Izumi 3D Chamois version.)


----------



## dontheclysdale (Mar 12, 2008)

cru_jones said:


> Shorts and shoes are the two things I've found have the most direc correlation between cost and quality...you almost always get what you pay for.


Yep, definitely not a place to skimp on. In addition, adjusting the saddle is critical. When I started riding on the road I had the nose of my seat higher because that's how I used it on the mtn bike. After getting used to riding on my sit bones I was able to get comfortable lowering the nose which seemed to help a lot with "comfort." I also went back and changed my mtn bike seat positions.


----------



## AlliKat (Apr 28, 2006)

I have trouble with this some times too. I think temperature has an impact (shrinkage or not) the seam right up the middle front of the shorts or the top edge of the front of the chamois gets me. I do have one pair of shorts with a little extension of the chamois made of terry cloth that helps some. More snug shorts are better. I twist the short legs around and it seem to reduce the amount they move side to side. It is worse with my shorts that are older and more worn (maybe because they are looser?)


----------



## Belkin34 (Sep 3, 2008)

Otter said:


> I've not had the "painful" issues you've had...but I've had..uhhumm..other feelings down there. The issue I would get is things would go numb, but yet very "tingly" at the same time and afterwards. Here's what I've done....move your junk around. Flip it to the other side when you get a chance, reposition it whenever possible and go from there. Definitely NO underwear and don't skimp on your shorts (although I've found mid price Volers work about as well as anything and high priced Pearl's have a horrible seam in the wrong spot!!!).


I have defiantly had the numbness then "tingly" many times on long rides. Usually that is a precursor to the rubbin. I have tried the "junk" re-arrangement but it seems my legs just put it right back in the zone......


----------



## Belkin34 (Sep 3, 2008)

AlliKat said:


> I have trouble with this some times too. I think temperature has an impact (shrinkage or not) the seam right up the middle front of the shorts or the top edge of the front of the chamois gets me. I do have one pair of shorts with a little extension of the chamois made of terry cloth that helps some. More snug shorts are better. I twist the short legs around and it seem to reduce the amount they move side to side. It is worse with my shorts that are older and more worn (maybe because they are looser?)


Yes, you are absolutely right about temp sensitive LOL. During the early spring is wasn't an issue but now it is far warmer it has started again. Maybe I should ride with an icepack in my shorts :thumbsup:


----------



## Garlock (Jul 9, 2008)

tape your junk together so it doesn't wiggle around as much


----------



## scoutcat (Mar 30, 2008)

make sure you buy shorts that dont have seams in all the wrong places


----------



## desnaephoto (Jun 11, 2009)

Don't point the junk down! 

If your shorts are rubbing, that means there is movement. Should not be any movement of anything in that region. If there is, chamois cream will help prevent problems.


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

Hate to resurrect an old thread, but does anyone wear bike specific underwear under their shorts? I have tried wearing the cycling shorts with no underwear, but as ome other have pointed out, the front seam is in the WRONG place, and the chamois in the front doesnt come up far enough to keep the junk from rubbing raw. Any other ideas?


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

nov0798 said:


> Hate to resurrect an old thread, but does anyone wear bike specific underwear under their shorts? I have tried wearing the cycling shorts with no underwear, but as ome other have pointed out, the front seam is in the WRONG place, and the chamois in the front doesnt come up far enough to keep the junk from rubbing raw. Any other ideas?


No underwear, ever. If the seam is in the wrong place, try different shorts.

But in 30 years of wearing cycling shorts I have have very few issues with the danglely bits being rubbed raw (lift, do not tuck). That happens further back.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Le Duke said:


> Quality bibs, chamois cream, and a distinct lack of underwear will solve this problem.


This.

Do not forget a properly fitting saddle. My ass is shaped for Fizik saddles. Current favorite - Antares for XC, Tundra and Nisene for more general purpose riding, Rondine for commute.

Then play with seat angle. Just a tiny bit up or down, back and forward can make a significant different in comfort.



nov0798 said:


> Hate to resurrect an old thread, but does anyone wear bike specific underwear under their shorts? I have tried wearing the cycling shorts with no underwear, but as ome other have pointed out, the front seam is in the WRONG place, and the chamois in the front doesnt come up far enough to keep the junk from rubbing raw. Any other ideas?


Buy a better short. Plus the thing about setting up saddle position I just mentioned above.


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

Yea, I dont get "rubbing" per se to use cream, I ride without it, and im fine, the biggest issue for me is the seam in the front, and the seam where the chamois stops, and the shorts continue up. I do "lift, and place to the side", but its still super uncomfortable. I typically ride with underwear, and cycling shorts, and am usually ok, but on longer rides, the seams of the underwear also start to bother me. Also, not sure about the bib thing?


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

nov0798 said:


> Yea, I dont get "rubbing" per se to use cream, I ride without it, and im fine, the biggest issue for me is the seam in the front, and the seam where the chamois stops, and the shorts continue up. I do "lift, and place to the side", but its still super uncomfortable. I typically ride with underwear, and cycling shorts, and am usually ok, but on longer rides, the seams of the underwear also start to bother me. Also, not sure about the bib thing?


*GET. RID. OF. THE. UNDERWEAR*!


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

tight compression shorts. lock your junk up and it wont move and chaffe.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

b-kul said:


> tight compression shorts. lock your junk up and it wont move and chaffe.


That is why I wear Lycra shorts.


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

shiggy said:


> *GET. RID. OF. THE. UNDERWEAR*!


Im trying to get rid of the underwear, that was the purpose of the post 

Just need to find a pair of shorts that work in the front.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

nov0798 said:


> Im trying to get rid of the underwear, that was the purpose of the post


I am not sure how posting will help with that. I usually employ my hands and pull it down, or just do not put it on at all. 

Seriously, though - I am not sure I can visualize the circumstances where the front of my shorts would rub on anything during a normal course of riding, and despite me enjoying riding a great bit, my anatomy is normally not pointing upwards either. I normally slot it to the left. Maybe you saddle is tilted in an odd way?


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

Saddle is completely level. Its the shorts that rub, especially the seam in front. NOT GOOD!


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

Better shorts help prevent chafing. The higher dollar ones use better material. I normally use the Pearl Izumi Elite short. At $100, they aren't the cheapest. But a really good alternative to those are the Performance Elite shorts. They are a little cheaper, and are made by Pearl Izumi. They don't have all the features of the PI Elite short, but they are very, very close it fit and feel and comfort level is the same.

A lot of people like the Performance Elite short. Also, make sure your shorts fit properly, too loose and you get bunching in the crotch. That can cause chafing as well.

If your getting numbness, then its a saddle issue. Whether it be positioning or type.

I ran into this on my road bike. When I first purchased the bike, 2009 Fuji Roubaix Pro, I knew that the stock saddle was not going to suffice as I had test rode a bunch of them at the LBS I work for. So I swapped it out with a saddle that I though felt good that came on another bike. 

The saddle was great. Fit well, supportive, comfortable for short 10-12 mile rides - my commute to work. However, once I started on the 15+ mile rides, the junk would go numb. I had to switch saddles again. So I purchased a Selle Italia SLR XC Gel Flow. Numbness gone. But after several rides, something wasn't right. Felt like I was not being properly supported.

So I took a trip to the local Specialized dealer to use their ass-o-meter. Ended up with a wider saddle, the Toupe Expert, with a cutout. So far (only some time on the trainer) it feels good. I'll know more the more miles I put on it.


----------



## OldMTBfreak (Apr 8, 2006)

Saddle with a cutout is nice, at least one with a groove. Move your junk to the front, if you sit on "Mr Happy", he won't be happy. I ride 10-12K miles a year on the road bike, 2K or so on the mountain bike. I just rake everything to the front when I sit on the saddle. Every stop, break, or stretch, I rake it all back to the front. Wear good shorts! I have tried many brands. The Performance short is ok, short life. Buy PI shorts, get last years leftovers for 40% off. For butt cream, I like CVS generic diaper rash cream. Has "fresh clean smell" and is antibacterial. I worked at a bike shop, this is the #1 problem. Mr Happy not be happy! lol


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

I consider myself a bit of an expert in nether regions, so my advice is probably needed on this forum, otherwise your genitals will never be the same. Some might be tempted to doubt my credentials, but I do bike, at times, and with a saddle most of the time.

A few points to consider;

I wear compression shorts and a pair of cargos (though I recently changed to some race face shorts in hopes I don' burn out the crotch). Not only do the compression shorts keep Big Jim and the Twins in the same position for hours on end, but the seams don't eat into my skin anywhere.

I ss. That means standing up to climb. Try it out and your perineum won't ever let you go back.

For long flat rides, which I understand some of you have, a good saddle makes a ****ton of difference. If I do a touring ride (often SS, but that is because I have some very visible mental issues) I wear compression shorts, shorts and nestle my ass onto a well broken in Brooks Pro*. 

Whenever I've done padded lycra, I found my baloney pony tends to buck all over, even with the snug ****. This is partially due to the chamois. Finding the right combo works- I liked really hard saddles with a thin chamois, but ssing allows compression shorts only, which is cheaper and more comfortable to boot.

*I don't recommend Brooks for most mtbers for a lot of reasons, but you might qualify.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Belkin34 said:


> I tried to do a search on here and couldn't find an answer and maybe someone here has had this experience too. (bear with me) On long road rides and long trainer rides my shorts get to rubbing on my penis... Now normally it wouldn't be a bad thing but after 2 + hrs it gets quite painful.
> 
> I have tried 3 different pairs of Biker shorts with and w/out underwear (even tried compression underwear) It doesn't always happen but it is enough to be a problem. It hasn't really happened during a XC race yet but I only have a half dozen to my experience so far.
> 
> ...


Not sure if this will help, but here is what I encounter sometimes: If the chamois/underwear/whatever is at all lose around my fellow, it will allow movement, and rub on the end it, and that is really uncomfortable. The key for me is to have it all snug fitting so nothing slides around, but all moved together. Yes, it is not as comfortable walking around, but on the bike it is much better.

Also, as others have mentioned, saddle selection and position can make a difference.

I would ask over on RoadBikeReview.com about this. Road riding is much less forgiving of anything being less than optimal in terms of saddle and shorts, because you are in one position (in the saddle) for a very long time, whereas on a mtb you are constantly moving around, even in the saddle. I am much more particular about the shorts I road ride in than mtb in. I am sure that you don't HAVE to spend a lot to get something that works better, but so far, the best shorts I have owed for the road are also my most expensive.The $100 I dropped on the Sugoi RS shorts are worth every penny on long road rides.

Lose the underwear, that is what the chamio is design for.

I have never used the cream, but others I know do, and swear by it, but they use it for there a$$es.


----------



## chas_martel (May 14, 2006)

nov0798 said:


> Yea, I dont get "rubbing" per se to use cream, I ride without it, and im fine, the biggest issue for me is the seam in the front, and the seam where the chamois stops, and the shorts continue up. I do "lift, and place to the side", but its still super uncomfortable. I typically ride with underwear, and cycling shorts, and am usually ok, but on longer rides, the seams of the underwear also start to bother me. Also, not sure about the bib thing?


WTF?? Why are you wearing underwear with cycling shorts? That's your problem right there.


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

Well if you read what I posted, and you quoted, you would understand why I am wearing underwear at the moment!


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

Cut a nut off like Lance, that'll make more room, you'll loose weight too, you can change your handle to Uniballer, thats what Robin Williams calls Lance... good luck !!!


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

nov0798 said:


> Well if you read what I posted, and you quoted, you would understand why I am wearing underwear at the moment!


You're just not getting it...

At the risk of repeating what others have already said, "don't wear underwear with cycling shorts".

You're just introducing obviously irritating seams wearing underwear with your cycling shorts. Good cycling shorts have chamois pads and special flat seams that prevent the problems you're experiencing. You can heed the advice here and ride comfortable and happy or blow it off and, to quote Phil Liggett, get your junk in a spot of bother when you ride.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

ranier said:


> You're just not getting it...
> 
> At the risk of repeating what others have already said, "don't wear underwear with cycling shorts".
> 
> You're just introducing obviously irritating seams wearing underwear with your cycling shorts. Good cycling shorts have chamois pads and special flat seams that prevent the problems you're experiencing. You can heed the advice here and ride comfortable and happy or blow it off and, to quote Phil Liggett, get your junk in a spot of bother when you ride.


And the fit MUST be tight.

Also, if the underwear is cotton, cotton is very abrasive when wet. Will rub you raw.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

ranier said:


> You're just not getting it...
> 
> At the risk of repeating what others have already said, "don't wear underwear with cycling shorts".
> 
> You're just introducing obviously irritating seams wearing underwear with your cycling shorts. Good cycling shorts have chamois pads and special flat seams that prevent the problems you're experiencing. You can heed the advice here and ride comfortable and happy or blow it off and, to quote Phil Liggett, get your junk in a spot of bother when you ride.


He's wearing the underwear to alleviate the problem he was encountering when NOT wearing it. He was experiencing his problems when wearing just cycling shorts, no underoos. So he started wearing the underwear because it helped... He said this a page ago, but noone seems to have gotten it.

I'm guessing the shorts are too big for him. As nearly everyone else has said, pony(not balogna) up for some quality cycling shorts that fit correctly.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

umarth said:


> I consider myself a bit of an expert in nether regions, so my advice is probably needed on this forum, otherwise your genitals will never be the same. Some might be tempted to doubt my credentials, but I do bike, at times, and with a saddle most of the time.
> 
> A few points to consider;
> 
> ...


Listen to Umarth. He has more experience with man's nether regions than anyone one else I e-know. :blush:


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

Shorts are not to big, and do fit tight. The seam directly up the front, really irritates me. The underwear actually do not bother me at the moment.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

I use a terrycloth headband just above my knee to keep mine in place


----------



## Tegerian (Apr 11, 2011)

I can't think of the name of the stuff, but there is a product out there that runners use, something glide, try a local running store, they claim it works great.


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

You need a rougher girlfriend to make you tougher, calluses!
But the cheap way is www.aerotechdesigns.com for shorts. High quality chamois pads at better prices. You can buy pads or shorts from them. Best deals on quality shorts.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

sean salach said:


> He said this a page ago, but noone seems to have gotten it.


We do not get it because it does not make much sense to us.

One of those "you are doing it wrong" moments.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

He vould have an enormous schwanzstucker!


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

nov0798 said:


> Shorts are not to big, and do fit tight. The seam directly up the front, really irritates me. The underwear actually do not bother me at the moment.


Get different shorts


----------



## Tegerian (Apr 11, 2011)

If all else fails, try this place.

http://www.zombierunner.com/store/categories/anti_chafing_and_skin_care/


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

Most shorts have the seam up the front.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

sean salach said:


> He's wearing the underwear to alleviate the problem he was encountering when NOT wearing it. He was experiencing his problems when wearing just cycling shorts, no underoos. So he started wearing the underwear because it helped... He said this a page ago, but noone seems to have gotten it.


Yes, he did. He then goes on to say, 


nov0798 said:


> I typically ride with underwear, and cycling shorts, and am usually ok, * but on longer rides, the seams of the underwear also start to bother me. *


His solution works. Temporarily.



nov0798 said:


> Most shorts have the seam up the front.


I have cycling bibs from several manufacturers and none of them have front seams that touch my junk. My boys sit in a pocket of chamois pad.

The post by Axe sums up my feelings about this tread.


----------

